# Weird katydid



## gadunka888 (Oct 9, 2009)

I found this little guy near my house


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2009)

I find those all the time. Not sure if it is the same exact species but sure looks the same. Probably introduced here.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 9, 2009)

Or maybe it's a katydidnot.   Nice pic!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 9, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Or maybe it's a katydidnot.   Nice pic!


Or a katydidit :lol:


----------



## ismart (Oct 9, 2009)

Whats with it's abdomin? Looks like some of the exoskeleton is missing or something. Or maybe it's just happy to see you! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2009)

ismart said:


> Whats with it's abdomin? Looks like some of the exoskeleton is missing or something. Or maybe it's just happy to see you! :lol:


Ovipositor (sp?) I believe.


----------



## ismart (Oct 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ovipositor (sp?) I believe.


I guess it could be the ovipositor? I wonder why it looks all pink and gooey?


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2009)

It curves and is pointed.


----------



## Matticus (Oct 9, 2009)

See them all the time around here. My T. sinensis love them, but they're too big for the S. carolina.


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ovipositor (sp?) I believe.


Yep.

Depending on the shape of the ovipositor (short and curved vs. long and thin) depends where she will lay her eggs (either in the soil, or in/on plant tissue) but I have forgotten which was which.


----------



## superfreak (Oct 10, 2009)

these lay their eggs on the edges of leaves/twigs. long and straight would be in soil (think of crix!)


----------

